# Aristo standard gauge 2-8-0



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys.
I am preparing to turn an Aristo 2-8-0 into one of the Grande engines (attached). I recently obtained a used 2-8-0 but it did not include an exploded parts diagram. Does anyone know where I can find an exploded parts diagram for ART-20600?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I don't think Aristo ever put one up for the 2-8-0.
This is what I have.

http://www.aristocraftforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=21338


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul. I was afraid it was a casualty of the demise of Aristo.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you going to lower the boiler? I remember some folks thought daylight under the boiler was wrong, but it wasn't. I don't see much light in your pic. Maybe a jacket for a fatter boiler? 








I'll enjoy following along.
John


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John, funny you should ask. No, the boiler height is fine according to the Grande's folio sheet for those locomotives. I was guessing the gap would disappear if you moved the running boards and air tanks to where the Grande had them. I just did a rough mock-up this afternoon, and I am thinking I can live with what's left of the gap.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the motor block was the same as the Mikado.

If you need some parts, contact Navin at PrecisionRC (revoelectronics.com) he will probably have a few.

The electronics are the "new style" with the socket in the tender.

Greg - 731


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*Broken Aristo Links*



Paul Burch said:


> Matt,
> I don't think Aristo ever put one up for the 2-8-0.
> This is what I have.
> 
> http://www.aristocraftforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=21338


Paul,
The links in there, when executed, only take me to the basic Aristo page, so I wonder if Mat got the diagram he needed?
-Ted


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ted Doskaris said:


> Paul,
> The links in there, when executed, only take me to the basic Aristo page, so I wonder if Mat got the diagram he needed?
> -Ted


Ted,
All the diagrams Aristocraft published are on the Large Scale database at gbdb.info
At least they should be - if there are any available not on the database (and a copy exists) please let me know and I will add it.
Years ago, when the database was started, Lewis gave us written permission to use all Aristocraft documentation and images as we desired.
All the documentation is hosted on the gbdb.info site - there are no links to another site that may disappear.

However, I don't think there was ever an exploded parts diagram for the 2-8-0; if anybodyb has one I'd be happy to add it to the database.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul is correct, exploded diagram never made.

Greg - 724


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Attached are two shots of mock cab #2. This was drawn in AutoCAD, based on a K-37 cab (which was, after all, originally a Grande standard gauge locomotive), then stretched to match the dimensions found on the Grande’s C-48 folio sheet. Sits about two more scale feet forward on the boiler too.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
Yes, I've actually been working on this a bit. Mostly I have been getting some dry transfers made and procuring lots of parts

I've decided to work on the tender first. The lettering has been removed from the tank, the tank primed and re-painted, then lettered and weathered.

I have also constructed a brakeman's cupola, or "doghouse" in railfan parlance. Somewhere along life's way I acquired a D&RGW plan for such doghouses, and this one was constructed from that plan. The doghouse still lacks interior paint, glazing, and grabirons.

A pic of my progress so far is attached.


Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice picture and the work look great!

Greg


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Greg.

Today I am making tender steps. Since accurate Grande steps aren't available in 1:29, I decided to make my own. With AutoCAD and some scaled photographs of the prototype steps I made some patterns of my own. It took several tries printing the patterns on paper and then cutting them out and taping them together before I got a pattern that worked. The final pattern is attached below.

The final pattern was traced onto .010" brass sheet and cut out with my Dremel. The brass was then folded and soldered together. The slots at the back of the step didn't come out very good, so I will do some cleanup on them. The step is attached to the tender with my go-to HO scale track nails. I have also added the toolbox and the rear strap step.

Happy new year!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Okay, my tender is complete except for a few minor details. I am still waiting for rerailers, and grabirons for the top of the cupola; both are coming from Precision Scale. I'm also waiting for the Pyle backup light from my son and Shapeways (hi Dylan!).









I used miscroscope slide covers for the window glazing, but was unable to figure out a way to cut them fine enough for the windshades on the cupola - anyone got and ideas?









Through a strange turn of events, my Aristo mallet was returned to me last month. Since I was building a brakeman's cupola for my 2-8-0 project anyway, I threw one together for the mallet as well. The mallet will get serious detailing and refinement attention sometime in the future.









Now, on the hard part - the engine. Thanks to Totalwrecker for re-educating me on how to post pictures here.

Cheers,
Matt

PS - The air brake hoses on both tenders are from Burl.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Glass can be sanded with water cooling to capture the dust... Use fine wet or dry paper and drops of water... by hand. Cut close, sand to fit. 

Very nice model you're building.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just use the clear plastic from food containers or other packaging. It cuts with scissors, and is visually not "perfect," which adds to the realism. 

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

doesn't it yellow and cloud over?


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Matt the doghouse looks great do you have a scale drawing you can post or send. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Or can you have your son produce one on shape ways.....


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
I do not have a big enough scanner hereabouts to post the doghouse drawing, but may have access to one at one of our other offices in the near future. I will post if so.

At the moment my son is working on 3D printed Pyle headlights for me - I'd better leave him alone for now. 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> doesn't [clear packaging plastic] yellow and cloud over?


On buildings that are outside, perhaps it might. (Most clear plastics do.) However, since this would be on a model that is only outside for relatively brief periods of time, it's not an issue. Don't try it on live steamers, though. It shrivels in the heat very quickly. 

Later,

K


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
No real modeling in the past week, but I did get another little box from Shapeways. Mihai has been graciously printing some parts for me in 1:29 scale. Below are primed injectors, smokebox inspection ports, a boiler step, mud ring valves, and check valves:








You can check out his parts at:
https://www.shapeways.com/shops/railway-mechanics?section=1:32+Scale,+Gauge+#1&s=0

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Those details parts look excellent.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
Yesterday I built the pilot. I meant to take pics as I went along, but got carried away and forgot. I can't tell you how frustrating it is to solder on a part in the perfect location, only to have it fall off as you solder on an adjacent piece! 

The pilot is constructed from 1/2" brass strip, 1/8" brass angle. 1/8" brass bar, and 3/32" brass tube. The platform step is made from 1/16" basswood.
The pilot is attached to the old Aristo plastic beam with HO scale track nails. All of the old holes on top of the pilot platform have been filled, but not yet sanded. That's a USA Trains coupler, painted with Rust-Oleum Multicolor Textured paint, Autumn Brown - I am still experimenting with this paint. The coupler pocket is from Precision Scale.









Dylan has created an accurate 3D printed smokebox front for me, but it hasn't yet arrived. I am also expecting a 3D printed brass whistle and a brass bell from Mihai. The only other parts that have yet to arrive are the stack, the sand dome, and the Pyle headlights.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt;

You may want to do a search on "Resistance soldering rigs." There may be instruction on how to build your own resistance soldering outfit from parts you already have on hand. Resistance soldering could solve that frustration of having other close parts let go as you try to solder something else into place. The principal of resistance soldering is that only the part being soldered heats up. Folks use it for HO and O scale projects. Should work like a charm for large scale.

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Bits of wet paper towels on the soldered parts will act as a heat sink and protect your joints.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the soldering tips, guys!
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I began work on the cab this week. The cab has been constructed of 1/8" basswood sheets with 1/8" square basswood framing. The roof will be covered in the next few days with 1/16" balsa sheet. The whole thing will be clad in aluminum sheets. Back when I lived in Glenwood Springs, I got a big pile (for free!) of used offset aluminum printing sheets. I have used those sheets on many projects over the years and am now down to my last one. Fortunately there's enough left to complete this project.









The cab doors are made from two layers of cedar sheet; the sheets were used as separators in a recent box of good cigars. 


















I also painted the electric motor flat black this week - it was way too shiny for my liking and stood out pretty clearly.

Them fellers on the Aristo engine crew don't know it yet, but they are in for a MAJOR makeover in the near future!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I don't know why my pics vanished from my previous post, but oh well. I have tried to fix them, hope it works.

I made a fair amount of progress in recent days. The cab is mostly finished, but still needs some window glazing. Armrests were made from bits of balsa and 1/32" x 1/16" brass bars. Sunshades are from brass wire and coffee filters. Gutters are from 1/8" brass angle.









Today the 3D printed smokebox front arrived. Since I had finished up the number board a few weeks ago, I quickly primed and painted the smokebox front and temporarily fitted it in place:










Also arriving today were the 3D printed bell and whistle from Mihai. I am going to have to tone those down a bunch, but they look great:









Until next time!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jack (and others),
I have managed to scan my D&RGW brakeman's cupola standard plan. Anyone who is still interested in a copy, please backchannel me.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,
This week's little box from Shapeways included a new sand dome and a stack and base:








The Pyle headlight arrived from Shapeways a few weeks ago, but I have not yet finished it.

Cheers,
Matt


----------

